# Werbung Für SAW



## Eyatrian (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe dies liest ein Buffed mitarbeiter...

Ich finde es ja verständlich dass ihr euch über Werbeung finanziert ABER

BITTE lasst solche Werbungen wie zum Beispiel für  SAW 5 und das auch noch 
mit Trailer!

man hat zwar nicht viel gesehen aber es reicht schon dass das überhaupt  kommt!


Für alle die nicht wissen was SAW ist:  Es sind Filme in denen Menschen auf brutalste weiße mit allen 
Details nach Strich und Faden abgemetzelt werden.

Es gibt genug andere  Filme für die man Werbung machen kann aber keine  FSK 18!!


Pedro


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2009)

Ich habe den Thread mal ins richtige Forum geschoben. Sowas geht im WoW-Forum nur unter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Céraa (2. Januar 2009)

hab den trailer zwar noch nich auf der hp hier gesehen,a ber sollte hier wirklich nich stehen!


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Januar 2009)

dann lösch die anderen bitte... wollte dass das möglichst schnell bemerkt wird!



Edit: jo mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2009)

*HUST* Okay... bitte in Zukunft erstmal schaun welches das richtige Forum sein könnte und nicht in jedem Forum den selben Thread eröffnen.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Januar 2009)

Also bisher hab ich den Trailer hier noch nicht entdeckt aber wenn die Werbung nur nach 23 Uhr zu sehen ist, seh ich kein Problem.


----------



## Maladin (2. Januar 2009)

Kleinigkeit:
Wenn ihr Werbeeinblendungen beanstanden wollt, schreibt bitte dazu, wann ihr das Banner gesehen habt. wenn möglich den Link der Werbung kopieren und macht vielleicht noch einen Screenshot dazu. 

Damit kann Zam dann arbeiten.

/wink maladin


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Januar 2009)

Das war um 13 uhr auf der buffed-warhammer seite... rechts der große banner... mehr hab ich leider nicht


und außerdem denke ich werden die das schon nachschauen können... hab ihn seidem auch nicht nochmal 
gesehen aber dass das schon einmal gezeigt wird !


----------



## Maladin (2. Januar 2009)

Danke - ich mache Zam mal darauf aufmerksam.

/wink maladin


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

und vor 5 min auf der Hauptseite, gleiches Banner


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

Ich fand die werbung ganicht schlimm da find ich sowas schlimmer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Danke für die werbung werd mir für den Tag mal zeit nehmen und mal wider ins Kino gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (2. Januar 2009)

Mal abgesehn davon dass das Thema hier schon bis zum erbrechen durch war ...
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=74691


----------



## Eyatrian (2. Januar 2009)

edit sry war ein versehen


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Januar 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mal abgesehn davon dass das Thema hier schon bis zum erbrechen durch war ...
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=74691


da gehts um filme wie saw 5?


----------



## xTaR (2. Januar 2009)

Ich erinnere mich spontan an den Vorfall mit der Porno Werbung. Ich will jetzt keine Bilder posten , obwohl Buffed sie ja mehrere Wochen auf der Hauptseite rechts riesengroß hatte..


----------



## Lillyan (2. Januar 2009)

Die "Pornowerbung" war einen ganzen Abend da und keinen Abend länger.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Januar 2009)

also die werbung an sich find ich ja in ordnung.
aber ihr solltet mal gescheite werbeverträge mit euren werbepartnern machen.

wie kann es bitte sein, das man fast nen gehörsturz bekommt, nur weil man eure seite besucht? mit werbung hab ich kein problem, aber die hat gefälligst lautlos zu sein.

sorry aber ihr zwingt ja die leute dazu einen werbeblocker zu verwenden. gibt auch leute die kopfhörer tragen.

hoffe das ich diese werbung eben das letzte mal gesehen/gehört habe.


----------



## Eyatrian (4. Januar 2009)

und sie ist immernoch da eben um 12:24 uhr auf der Startseite (nicht mal nur auf der age of conan)   

http://www.saw5.kinowelt.de/agegate.html 


ist der link 


wenn mir jmd sagt wo ich screens auffinden kann bei XP schick ich noch einen nach


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (4. Januar 2009)

kennt jemand nen werbeblocker für google chrome? dieser sound ist einfach nur nervig.


----------



## neo1986 (4. Januar 2009)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> und sie ist immernoch da eben um 12:24 uhr auf der Startseite (nicht mal nur auf der age of conan)
> 
> http://www.saw5.kinowelt.de/agegate.html
> 
> ...



Und um 12:24 hat auch nimand unter 16 mehr was auf Buffed.de zu suchen!

Schalt mals Fernsehn ein was da um die Uhrzeit läuft da läuft vielleicht auch SAW.

P:S: Saw is noch kindergram was so einige 14 Jährigen schon geschaut haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (4. Januar 2009)

das ist ja nicht das problem. der ohrenbetäubende sound soll entfernt werden.


----------



## neo1986 (4. Januar 2009)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> das ist ja nicht das problem. der ohrenbetäubende sound soll entfernt werden.


Ich hab die werbung auch gesehen und hab nix gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (4. Januar 2009)

es geht nicht darum dass vll die meistenden schon gesehen haben sondern darum dass

SAW einfach FSK18 ist und das nichts auf ner öffentlichen seite ohne alterskontrolle zu suchen hat!


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

man kann sich aber auch anstellen...tust ja so als würde man den Film sehen.. *kopfschüttel* und wenn es dich stört benutz AdBlock Plus & NoScript als Addons für den Firefox


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Januar 2009)

Er hat schon recht... FSK18 Inhalte dürfen meines Wissens nach auch nicht zu solchen Zeiten beworben werden... (wenn überhaupt öffentlich...) aber das solchen Firmen es schnurzpiepensegal ist solange der Rubel rollt wissen wir aber ja ^^


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2009)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum dass vll die meistenden schon gesehen haben sondern darum dass
> 
> SAW einfach FSK18 ist und das nichts auf ner öffentlichen seite ohne alterskontrolle zu suchen hat!



Saw V ist (noch) nicht indiziert, kann also öffentlich beworben werden - Ich habe den banner selbst noch nicht auf buffed gesehen, kann also nicht nachvollziehen was im Banner zu sehen ist und wo der Link hinführt. Jedoch habt ihr in dem Punkt recht, das der Film nicht Zielgruppengerecht ist, zumindest wenn man das mindestalter einiger der von uns unterstützten Spiele betrachtet. Mit dem Ziellink des Banners (falls mir den hier jemand liefern kann) kann ich eher etwas bzgl. des Banners "einleiten".


----------



## Sergeant_Clark (7. Januar 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Saw V ist (noch) nicht indiziert, kann also öffentlich beworben werden - Ich habe den banner selbst noch nicht auf buffed gesehen, kann also nicht nachvollziehen was im Banner zu sehen ist und wo der Link hinführt. Jedoch habt ihr in dem Punkt recht, das der Film nicht Zielgruppengerecht ist, zumindest wenn man das mindestalter einiger der von uns unterstützten Spiele betrachtet. Mit dem Ziellink des Banners (falls mir den hier jemand liefern kann) kann ich eher etwas bzgl. des Banners "einleiten".




Den von Saw hab ich gerade nicht parat. 

Aber eine Werbung für Erotische-Partnervermittlung ist wahrscheinlich auch nicht so sonderlich Zielgruppengerecht.

http://im.banner.t-online.de/adlink/784/15...mpaign=redlight

EDIT:
So, Hier noch der Link zur Saw-Seite, auf die man gelangt wenn man auf das Flash-Plugin auf der Hauptseite klickt.
Ich hab leider keine ahnung wie ich den Link aus dem Flashteil kopiere also hab ich einfach die Adresse nach der Weiterleitung genutzt.

http://www.saw5.kinowelt.de/agegate.html

Die Seite hat sogar eine Altersabfrage. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (7. Januar 2009)

> Es sind Filme in denen Menschen auf brutalste weiße mit allen
> Details nach Strich und Faden abgemetzelt werden.



Nicht ganz, verwechsel das nicht mit Hostel. Aber ich gebe dir natürlich Recht, sowas hat hier nichts zu suchen.


----------



## neo1986 (7. Januar 2009)

Ich finde das lächerlich hab die eben schon wider gesehen und solange ich da nicht drauf drücke passiert da auch nichts und Jugentliche die dieses Forum finden haben Saw alle schon gesehn.

Ich hab saw das erste mal vor 4Wochen gesehen und war enttäucht so schlimm wie alle sagen ist es überhaupt net da kenn ich schlimmere Filme und bin 15 also immer mit der ruhe hier.


----------



## Xelyna (7. Januar 2009)

Ich find Werbung für einen Horrorfilm grad irgendwie gar nicht so schlimm.. wär's jetzt ein Porno oder so.. aber SAW V *grübelz*

/e: Ich seh da irgendwie nicht den vom TE angesprochen Trailer *noch mehr grübel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich finde das lächerlich hab die eben schon wider gesehen und solange ich da nicht drauf drücke passiert da auch nichts und Jugentliche die dieses Forum finden haben Saw alle schon gesehn.
> 
> Ich hab saw das erste mal vor 4Wochen gesehen und war enttäucht so schlimm wie alle sagen ist es überhaupt net da kenn ich schlimmere Filme und bin 15 also immer mit der ruhe hier.


Ja, du bist ein ganz harter. Ist egal ob du ihn schlimm findest oder nicht. Der Film ist ab von FSK ab 18 Freigegben worden. Fertig.
Denke auch, dass es nicht sein muss, wenns zu verhindern ist...


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Haxxler (7. Januar 2009)

Der Film ist ab 18 aber der Banner doch nicht. Das wäre ja wie wenn ein Banner für ein Gewinnspiel zu sehen wäre, bei dem man erst ab 18 mitmachen darf.


----------



## Desdinova (7. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Der Film ist ab von FSK ab 18 Freigegben worden. Fertig.



Um hier mal ein paar Dinge klarzustellen:

Film freigegeben ab: kJ (keine Jugendfreigabe) -> Freigabeschein Film
Saw V (Web-TV-Spot FIND OUT) freigegeben ab: FSK 16 -> Freigabeschein Web-TV-Spot FIND OUT
Saw V (Web-TV-Spot MISSING PIECE) freigegeben ab: FSK 16 -> Freigabeschein Web-TV-Spot MISSING PIECE

D.h. rechtlich gesehen befindet sich buffed.de hier auf der sicheren Seite, da die beiden Web-Spots von Spio (FSK) ein FSK 16 Rating bekommen haben. Darf also ohne Einschränkung im Web gezeigt werden.

Der Teaser zum Film hat sogar nur FSK 12: Freigabeschein Teaser 1


----------



## Loinus (8. Januar 2009)

Heute hab ich den Trailer gesehen

10:28





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derseppel (10. Januar 2009)

Pedro99 schrieb:


> es geht nicht darum dass vll die meistenden schon gesehen haben sondern darum dass
> 
> SAW einfach FSK18 ist und das nichts auf ner öffentlichen seite ohne alterskontrolle zu suchen hat!


Anstatt deine Energie für so eine Sinnlose "sache" zu verschwenden, nimm dich lieber selbst beim Wort und befolge deinen Rat. Kill yourself, Save the World 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (11. Januar 2009)

Genau jetzt ist sie wieder da ( 9:59)    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (11. Januar 2009)

Was wird hier eigentlich noch rumdiskutiert? Es wurde doch geklärt, dass der Trailer im gegensatz zum Film ab 16 bzw 12 ist und es somit kein Grund zum meckern gibt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was wird hier eigentlich noch rumdiskutiert? Es wurde doch geklärt, dass der Trailer im gegensatz zum Film ab 16 bzw 12 ist und es somit kein Grund zum meckern gibt.


ähm doch. sound hat auf ner webseite nix zu suchen. da ham sich die buffed-leute den werbevertrag nicht angesehen, denn sowas darf eigentlich auf solch einer seite nicht sein. verkrault nur die user. ich nutze jetzt deswegen andere webseiten um nach items zu gucken. hier schau ich nur ins forum (da gibt es diese ohrenbetäubende werbung nicht).

es wäre schön mal zu erfahren, wielang buffed das banner noch zeigen muss, um den vertrag zu erfüllen. dann weiß man, wann man die seite wieder besuchen kann.

gibt schließlich auch leute, die mit kopfhörern vorm pc sitzen.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Januar 2009)

Wieso sollte Werbung mit Sound auf so einer Seite verboten sein? oO Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt bei dem Banner die Musik abzustellen ist da garnix verboten.


----------



## Harloww (12. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ich hab saw das erste mal vor 4Wochen gesehen und war enttäucht so schlimm wie alle sagen ist es überhaupt net da kenn ich schlimmere Filme und bin 15 also immer mit der ruhe hier.



Oh man, wie kommst du da nur ran? Alter Schwede, richtig krass irgendwie so.. nä?

Zu den Filmen: Schlecht. Nicht trashig genug um drüber zu lachen, nicht gut genug um es zu mögen. Unteres Mittelmaß, von mir aus ab ins Nirvana mit dem Mist.

On Topic: Die Werbung zieht doch eh nur bei Consumer-whores und "Leuten" die sich profilieren wollen. Alle anderen haben AdBlock drinnen oder ignorieren es gekonnt.

Von mir aus kann da beworben werden, was will. Hab da eh seit Monaten schon keine Werbung mehr gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (12. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Werbung mit Sound auf so einer Seite verboten sein? oO Wenn es eine Möglichkeit gibt bei dem Banner die Musik abzustellen ist da garnix verboten.


verboten nicht, aber sowas hat einfach nix darauf zu suchen. des erste mal hab ich nen halben schock bekommen und musste erstmal meine tabs durchsuchen, welche dumme webseite sound hat. hatte nicht erwartet, das gerade auf buffed sound ist. 
jeder der webseiten entwickelt, lernt von anfang an, dass sound auf webseiten nix verloren hat, da es nur die besucher verkrault.

wie gesagt, wäre schön wenn mal jemand sagen würde, wielange diese werbung noch da ist. weil vorher besuche ich buffed nicht mehr.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Januar 2009)

So oft kommt der Banner ja nun auch nicht. Um ehrlich zu sein hab ich den noch nie gesehen und bin täglich dutzende male auf Buffed...


----------



## theonlyxero (17. Januar 2009)

ich habe den einmal gesehen



> Ich finde das lächerlich hab die eben schon wider gesehen und solange ich da nicht drauf drücke passiert da auch nichts und Jugentliche die dieses Forum finden haben Saw alle schon gesehn.



und nein ich habe saw noch nicht gesehen und bin 14.


----------



## Krendel (22. Januar 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Und um 12:24 hat auch nimand unter 16 mehr was auf Buffed.de zu suchen!
> 
> Schalt mals Fernsehn ein was da um die Uhrzeit läuft da läuft vielleicht auch SAW.


Hm in anbetracht der Tatsache, das Buffed ein 24H Format in den Zeitangebaben der Beiträge hat, würde ich mal behaupten, das im TV ganz viiel tolle Mittagsmagazinine und/oder Talkshows laufen.

Aber stimmt, da kann Saw sicher nicht mithalten an Brutalität und Grausamkeit.


----------

